# Conduit & Projector



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a quick question for this wonderful, helpful community this morning:

I'm in the conduit running stage of my theater, all as part of a new house build. I hope to post some pictures later this weekend. I've got the conduits run for the speakers, and am now focusing on the projector. Going to bring 3" PVC to the projector as well as protected AC. I'm planning on running 1 or 2 extra conduits and duplex boxes to the area based on reading this forum. Please forgive a newbie question, but what wiring would go in these conduits and for what purpose? 

TIA
Wheel


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure why you'd run the extra without a plan for what to use it for. The things that I would consider in terms of future proofing:

- Optical cable
- Cat 5/6 for we connectivity

Bryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Please forgive a newbie question, but what wiring would go in these conduits and for what purpose?


I'm surprised that the projector's manual didn't cover this. I'd for sure run HDMI, if it has a connection for it, and probably component video, in case the HDMI gets wonky (as it is sometimes prone to do).

BTW, don't know what "protected AC" is, but typically local codes prohibit running high voltage (AC) and and low voltage (everything else) in the same conduit...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Correct. You'll want LV and 110v in spearate conduit - with the 110v being in metal grounded if possible - no paralle runs within 3', etc.

Bryan


----------

